# Bob Hutchinson retiring?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I hear that the old guy is packing it in. Is there any truth to the rumor? Has the Pilot published anything about it?

I'll miss his reports. Even though the phrase "small stuff" appeared way too often in his inshore reports, it provided me with solid info years before the Web came into existence.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

haven't heard............

He's definitely been on the scene for a long long time, and knows his stuff.

Had the opportunity to meet him a few years back at my Godfather's funeral. They both knew each other from being born and raised in Onancock.

I'll post any info if I hear.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Yes, Hutch is retiring in March of this year. He will be replaced by Lee Tolliver. I don't think the paper has announced it yet but I talked with Bob a few weeks ago and he gave me the news.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks Rob,

Lee will make an excellent replacement. I've read his stuff before and I like it. But many will miss Hutch's stuff.

Just to put a face with a weird screen name/handle (that I keep vowing to drop), we met at the Neptune surf tourney. You were judging with Carolyn and she introduced us. I was fishing with Micki, Mel and Don. Talk about a rag tag team








Speaking of which, can you give us some info on this year's tourney? Some of the guys that post on this board would like to form a team and enter...contacts, waiting list, etc...

stop in more often and talk some surf fishing!

Dave


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Glad to see someone new taking over the fishing section of the Pilot. While I have never personally met him, and have the greatest respect for the man, it is my opinion that many of his reports are based on historical anecdotes and data - and not on real-time conditions.

He also seemed to weigh his reports heavily on the boater's side when in fact there are more beach bound fishermen than boaters. I own and fish from a boat, from piers, and from the surf......


----------

